# why cant i view "Latest Active Forum Threads"



## fluteypiccolosax (Nov 19, 2007)

on the homepage http://saxontheweb.net
?
i get this screen 
fluteypiccolosax, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

Log Out Home

and thats how i view threads, by going on the saxontheweb.net page and clicking "'Latest Active Forum Threads"


----------



## fluteypiccolosax (Nov 19, 2007)

i also cant see posts made by myself 
and i have an email problem it says?
so i just changed my email to see if it fixes it, but i guess not

and i changed my password


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

We're having a look into this. Sorry for the inconveniences & Thanks for your patience.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

See if it works now for you Flutey.


----------



## fluteypiccolosax (Nov 19, 2007)

it works now 

thank you


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Cheers. 

Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Midnitesax (Oct 20, 2006)

fluteypiccolosax said:


> on the homepage http://saxontheweb.net
> ?
> i get this screen
> fluteypiccolosax, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> ...


Hi there, I am also having the same problem, especially when trying to view photos. I also see a banner under my moniker which reads "Email Problems" when I post. Can you please explain how to fix? Many thanks.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Midnitesax,

Check your PM. If you send me an email, I can confirm your email address and correct your viewing permissions.

Cheers.


----------



## JLeurck (Jun 17, 2006)

Just changed my internet service provider and have a new email address. Changed it in my profile and started experiencing the exact same problem. I also used the "contact" hyperlink on the bottom of the main page earlier this week to see if I could get some help. No joy yet. Can one of the administrators give me some assistance?

Thanks,
John Leurck


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

John, 

I fixed your problem.


----------



## Matero (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm having the same problem.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Matero,

Your correct Email address has been confirmed, and the problem should now be fixed.

Cheers.


----------

